# Suche Gamer-PC für 1500€



## danielmaster (9. Januar 2013)

*Suche Gamer-PC für 1500€*

Hallo,
bin dabei einen Gamer-PC zu kaufen und möchte jetzt gerne von euch wissen welche Komponenten sich dafür eignen würden. Mein Limit liegt bei 1500€, wobei es vielleicht  noch ein paar € mehr werden können. Kaufen werde ich mir den PC erst im September, kann also noch billiger werden
Habe mir im Internet schon ein paar rausgesucht, doch nun möchte ich es von euch wissen. Egal ob Zusammenbau, Selbstbau oder Fertig-PC, Hauptsache das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. Und wo und wann würde es sich am meisten lohnen den zu kaufen? Außerdem sollten natürlich die Komponenten zusammen passen und sich auch unterstützen(zB. Mainboard muss CPU unterstützen,etc.) Könnt mir aber auch gerne  andere Vorraussetzungen empfehlen.

Hier mal ein paar Sachen die der PC erfüllen sollte:

Hardware:

RAM:
- min. 16GB(aufrüstbar)
CPU:
- min. i5er 64bit
- min. 4*3GHZ(turbo dann so ab 3,4)
GPU: 
- min. 2GB(wenn möglich 3)
- 3D(normales)
- Full HD,
- Grafikeinstellungen auf ultra(oder bei manchen spielen auch nur [(sehr)hoch], am besten noch einen 2. GPU, der die einfacherern Aufgaben übernimmt(zum Beispiel so einen von Intel)
- PhyX, CUDA,... gehe jetzt mal von Nividea aus, aber amd ist auch ok
Soundkarte:
- min. Dolby 4
Mainboard:
- alles unterstützen + genannte Anschlüsse
- aufrüstbar zB. bei Ram
HDD: min. 1,5TB, am besten 3TB mit 2 Platten
SSD: min. 128GB, am besten 256GB
Gehäuse: Mit genung PLatz, gutes Design, wenn möglich beleuchtet
Netzteil:  min 400 watt
Anschlüsse: min. 2*USB2 und 2*USB3, 1*HDMI und VGA, Micro, Kopfhörer, Lan,Wlan, Bluetooth4, tastaur, maus, sd karten slot,...
Monitor: FullHD, VGA, wenn es möglich ist auch ein einfaches 3D, aber nicht das, dass jeder Monitor kann, 2 Monitor hab ich
Kühlung: lange Lebensdauer, sollte leise laufen, wenn möglich Wasserkühlung
Webcam/Micro: HD Aufnahme und das Micro sollte laut aufnehmen und nicht Hintgrundgeräusche aufnehmen(kann aber auch mein Headset benutzen)
Bluray und DVD Laufwerk: sollte halt brennbar sein, zumindestens die DVD und schnell lesbar sein und auch die meisten unterstützen
weitere Komponenten: TVKarte, ...

Eingabegeräte:

Joystick: 1 Stick, oben min. 4 Tasten + eine trigger taste
Tastatur: Makierung von wichtigen Tasten wie WASD, Beleuchtung(am besten einstellbar), Multimediatasten, Zusatztasten, Software um Tasten umzustellen, 
Maus: min 2 Zusatztasten, beleuchtet, Rad biegbar, relativ schnelles rad + bewegung
Gamepad: Eins speziell für PC oder PS3(2 analog Sticks,Steuerkreuz, Actionstasten,4 Triggers und Menü Tasten, wirless, schön wären extra buttons, wie zum beispiel 2 triggers mehr, Bewegungssteuerung/Beschleunigungsensor  ), da ich xbox360/wii controller schon habe
Lenkrad: Lenkrad wie im Auto, 2D-Lenkrad und so min. 5 Knöpfe, cool wär natürlich noch Pedallen(müssen jetzt aber nicht so profisonell sein)

Software:
Win8 Pro 64 bit, muss aber nicht sein
Die restlichen Sachen kommen dann später


Das soll alles drauf laufen: (fast) alle Spiele die gerade rauskommen und spiele die noch in den nächsten 3 Jahren rauskommen werden( muss dann aber auch nicht mehr hoch sein), 2 Virtuelle Maschienen gleichzeitig, Videoschnittsoftware, Blender, Visual Studio, ...

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

Was genau ist denn Deine Frage? Willst Du JETZT einen PC mit Link, oder Einzelteile genannt bekommen? Wenn Du erst im September kaufen willst, kann man unmöglich jetzt schon eine Empfehlung geben. Es wird ab ca März zB schonmal neue Grafikkarten von AMD geben, auch Nvidia soll dieses Jahr neues präsentieren, und neue Intel-CPUs wird es auch geben. Bis September gibt es also neue Sachen und/oder alte Sachen, die trotzdem sehr gut sind, evlt deutlich günstiger. Und selbst wenn es keine neuen Dinge geben würde: man kann unmöglich jetzt schon was empfehlen, da man die Preise im September noch nicht kennt. Allein zB SSDs: die werden immer beliebter und in höheren Stückzahlen gebaut, daher immer günstiger - du kriegst jetzt für unter 150€ schon 256GB - für den Preis hab es vor nem Jahr grad mal 128GB... 

1500€ ist an sich jetzt schon viel zu viel, obwohl Du ja auch noch was an Zubehör willst, da kommt es mit allem drum und dran vlt hin. Vor die Grafikkarte, die Du im Sinn zu haben scheinst, wäre übertrieben - da macht es viel mehr Sinn, eine sehr gute, aber nicht "High End" zu kaufen und dann halt vlt doch nach 1,5-2 Jahren mal nachzurüsten - da kannst Du ab dann noch besser spielen, als wenn Du jetzt schon eine "High End"-Karte holst, und sparst dabei sogar noch.

Beispiel-PC: http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...C-unter-1000-Euro-PC-zusammenstellen-1035925/  da ist einer für knapp 900€, der ist jetzt ein wenig günstiger (der Artikel ist von November) - wenn du da eine Grafikkarte nimmst, die merkbar besser, aber nicht gleich doppelt so teuer ist, dazu ne SSD mit 256GB, mehr RAM, windows - dann kommst Du auf ca 1200€. Da wäre dann die FRage, wie teuer Maus, Tastatur usw. kommen...  

Allgemeine Empfehlung: selber zusammenstellen zb auch hier im Forum was vorschlagen lassen. Da gibt es Shops, die den PC aus den Teilen, die wir empfehlen würden, dann zusammenbauen. KomplettPC sind so gut wie nie optimal, da ist immer was dabei, was DU nicht brauchst, aber mitzahlst, oder es ist irgendwo gespart worden zb billiges Mainboard oder Netzteil - und wenn mal doch alles stimmt, ist der Preis oft zu hoch.


Noch kurz angemerkt: 

- was meinst Du mit "Rad biegbar" bei der Maus?
- Gamepad speziell für den PC => das IST das xbox-Pad, das ist ja von microsoft. Viele Games unterstützen auch nur das xbox-Pad zu 100%. Spiele, bei denen die PS-Steuerung als Symbole angezeigt werden, gibt es quasi nicht mehr.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Januar 2013)

danielmaster schrieb:


> Kaufen werde ich mir den PC erst im September


 
Wie von Herb schon geschrieben macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn eine Kaufempfehlung zu geben für einen PC der erst in einem dreiviertel Jahr gekauft werden soll. 

Am besten du wartest bis kurz vor dem Kauf und fragst nochmal oder schaust dann z.B. da nach:
PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD


----------



## danielmaster (10. Januar 2013)

@Herbboy
- Also es könnten entweder Einezteile oder Fertig-PC sein, vorausgestzt man hat nartülcih das Prei-Leistungsverhältnis
- dann hast du auf jeden Fall recht man kann das noch nicht so früh einplannen, trotzdem würde ich mal gerne wissen ob ich mit meinen Voraussetzungen einen Rechner und sein Zubehör in diesem Preis bekommen würde.
- Ja, wie gesagt soll halt dann nicht nur der PC sein
- Ja, will wahrscheinlich auch keinen Fertig-PC, aber kann ja "Ausnahmen" geben
- Mit Rad biegbar meine ich, da man es noch zur seite biegen kann also nicht nur nach vorne und zurück
- ich weiß, find das Xbox360 Gamepad auch gut und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit, allerdings würde ich dann gerne wenn ich zu zweit spiele ein ps3/pc gamepad anbieten, da halt die meisten diese steuerung gewohnt sind(zumindestens in meiner Klasse). Was villeicht hier noch wichtig ist, das ich den PC auch manchmal am Fernseher anschließen will.
- OK, werde dann nochmal kurz bevor ich ihn kaufe schreiben


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

Die Belegung der Tasten beim Xbox-Pad und PS2/3-Pad bei Spielen ist an sich gleich, nur sind es halt bei der PS andere Symbole - und wenn es mal doch abweicht, dann wird ein PS-artiges Pad auch nichts helfen. Oder geht es um das Design des Gamepads? Also, ich hab mal geschaut: Pads für den PC mit den PS-Symbolen finde ich gar keine, und Pad, die vom Design her dem PS-Pad ähneln, gibt es nur ganz billige wie USB-Gamepad "Black Force": Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   also nicht sonderlich gut. Es gäb aber vlt mit Zusatzsoftware die Möglichkeit, ein Original-PS-Pad am PC zu nutzen. Aber ehrlich gesagt: nachher klappt das dann mit nem Spiel nicht, und dann sitzt man doof da und kann nicht spielen... da wäre es besser, wenn die Kumpels sich dann halt einige Minuten an das xbox-Pad gewöhnen.

Ob du nen TV oder Monitor benutzt, spielt übrigens keine Rolle. 


ach ja: falls du bisher nur Konsolen für Gaming genutzt hast, dann solltest Du wissen, dass nicht alle Spiele, die man an der Konsole zu zweit spielen kann, auch am PC zu zweit gehen.


----------



## svd (10. Januar 2013)

Zum Gamepad, momentan neu schwer zu bekommen, aber vielleicht findest du ein, früher "Saitek", heute "Madcatz" Cyborg V.5 Rumble Pad.

Es ist 100% hardwarekompatibel zum originalen MS XBox Controller, wird von "Games for Windows" also sofort erkannt und belegt,
bietet dir aber die Möglichkeit, die Position des linken Analogsticks und des D-Pads auszutauschen. 
Also, jederzeit  zwishen XBox und PS Layout zu wechseln.

Am Problem sich an die A, B, X und Y Knöpfe des XBox Controllers gewöhnen zu müssen, ändert das freilich nichts.
Kein halbwegs modernes Spiel, bin fast geneigt, "kein einziges" zu sagen, unterstützt nativ das PS3 Gamepad. 
Das geht sogar so weit, dass sich sogar reine Maus/Tastatur Spieler, ab und zu, über eingeblendete XBox Knöpfe ärgern müssen,


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Das geht sogar so weit, dass sich sogar reine Maus/Tastatur Spieler, ab und zu, über eingeblendete XBox Knöpfe ärgern müssen,


Ich ärgere mich bei Assasins Creed 2 grad über VÖLLIG unbekannte Symbole - das ist weder xbox noch PS ^^ hab es im Steam-xmas-Verkauf für ein paar Euro gekauft und wollte es per xbox-Pad steuern, aber ich kann es überhaupt nicht steuern, da dort nur diese seltsamen Symbolen eingeblendet werden, die sich alle ähnlich sehen und von denen ich nie weiß "is das jetzt X, A oder Y?", und dann wäre es B gewesen...


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Januar 2013)

Aber die Farben sollten doch mit denen der Knöpfe übereinstimmen, Herbboy?! 

@danielmaster: Ich denke für dein Wunschsystem kann man 1500 Eier ausgeben, muss man aber nicht. Ich behaupte jetzt sogar dass sich das mit weniger als 1000€ realisieren lässt.
Windows solltest du dir allerdings bei Zeiten zulegen, denn derzeit kostet die DL-Version nur 30€!


----------



## danielmaster (10. Januar 2013)

@Herbboy
Ja, ok das mit dem gamepad ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm, können sich ja wenn`s gar nicht geht das selber mitnehmen(vorraugesetzt es wird nartülich unterstützt). Dachte halt nur das man das als Vorteil zu den Konsolen nehmen könnte, da sie ja auf die eigenen beschränkt sind.
Das mit dem Monitor oder TV stimmt, da der Fernseher auch nicht viel größer als einer ist.
Nein, bin hauptsächlich PC Gamer und musste selber oft erfahren das die Konselors hier einen klar Vorteil hatten. Hoffe aber das durch einführen des BigPicture Modus in Steam mal so etwas in die neuen Spiel eingebaut wird und dann halt noch für ein paar Sportspiele.
Ja, hab letztens noch Assasins Creed - Brotherhood durchgespielt und muss sagen, dass, dass mit dem Xbox360 Controller richtig gut ging, sogar besser als mit Tastatur und Maus.
@svd
Also das gamepad sieht schonmal sehr gut aus, werd mir aber noch ein paar testberichte durchlesen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Aber die Farben sollten doch mit denen der Knöpfe übereinstimmen, Herbboy?!


 es gibt keine Farben, dass isses ja - die Symbole sind weiße Kreise, schwarzer Rand mit mir unbekannten Symbolen darin.


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Januar 2013)

Mhh, muss mit nem Patch gekommen sein...oder ich verwechsel was mit Brotherhood. Egal, du hast recht, die Symbole (Bein, Waffenhand, etc.) sind anfänglich kryptisch. Solange aber nicht konkrete Tastendrucke gefordert werden spielt es sich dennoch recht intuitiv.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Mhh, muss mit nem Patch gekommen sein...oder ich verwechsel was mit Brotherhood. Egal, du hast recht, die Symbole (Bein, Waffenhand, etc.) sind anfänglich kryptisch. Solange aber nicht konkrete Tastendrucke gefordert werden spielt es sich dennoch recht intuitiv.



Mich nervt halt, dass da steht "Bein" und ich erst überlegen muss "welche Taste war das noch gleich...?" - grad zum Einstieg ist das demotivierend, find ich...  vor allem zB bei Kletter-Aktionen, ich sollte rel am Anfang ein kleines "Wettrennen" über die Dächer machen und hatte keinen Schimmer, was ich nun drücken sollte, und an einer Stelle sollte ich scheinbar zwei Sachen gleichzeitig drücken, und ich MEINE da hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass ich die "obere" und "untere" Taste gleichzeitig drücken soll - das geht gar nicht, ohne dass ich beide Hände dafür nutze - da muss ich dann das, was auf der oberen Taste war, zB nach links legen, also damit tauschen - und schon muss ich wieder komplett umlernen "ach Moment - links ist ja jetzt Bein und nicht mehr Arm..."


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. Januar 2013)

Reinfuchsen, was anderes hilft da nicht  Die Tasten mit denen man fast überall entlang kommt sind die rechte Maustaste, W und Shift...  Zumindest hätte ich die bei mir gleich festspaxen können.


----------



## svd (10. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es gibt keine Farben, dass isses ja - die Symbole sind weiße Kreise, schwarzer Rand mit mir unbekannten Symbolen darin.


 
Aha! Du kannst ja gleich zugeben, dass du einen billigen Russenkey gekauft hast und jetzt kyrillisch spielen musst. Strafe muss sein. 

@danielmaster: Mit dem Gamepad bin ich generell zufrieden. Es ist eher groß, gummiert, liegt gut in der Hand. Die Analogtrigger sind präzise, sehr angenehm in Rennspielen. Die optionale Software zur Tastenbelegung sehr mächtig, ich bevorzuge, des Komforts wegen, aber Xpadder. (Also für die Härtefälle)

Was mich nervt, ist das schwammige D-Pad. Es kennt zwar 8 Richtungen, hat aber keinen gescheiten Druckpunkt und recht lange Wege. Ziemlich egal beim Items auswählen oder Waffeln wechseln.
Schnelle Actionspiele (zB auf Emulatoren) sind damit jedoch nur beschränkt spielbar. "Rammen" bei "Golden Axe"? Sehr mühsame Angelegenheit...
Die Analogsticks sind zudem nicht in Kreisen, sondern abgerundeten Vierecken gelagert. Dieses Problem hat sich erst beim Twin-Stick Shooter "Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light" offenbart. Auf der PS3 war es da angenehmer in alle Richtungen zu zielen. Beim Cyborg haben diese "Ecken" das exakte Anvisieren der Gegner unnötig erschwert.

Wenn du dir kein zweites originales XBox360 Pad holen magst, wären, für das PS Layout, die "F" Gamepads von Logitech eine gute Alternative. ZB das F510 (Vibrationsfunktion, kabelgebunden) oder F710 (kabellos).


----------

